# fashion CPS



## Natashaaa (Jun 27, 2011)

hey girlsssss i live in greece (to bad even to mention it)
  	anyway i usually buy all my staff online trgardless the waiting time!!!!! grrrrrrr
  	i was hoping if they are any girls who are interested in doing my any cps  (always small) from us and china
  	i can pay for the service of course please pm you asap!!! thanks for looking!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 12, 2011)

what is cps?


----------



## Natashaaa (Jul 12, 2011)

If you can send me clothes or items and I can cover  your expenses what do you think or give you money as payment


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, sure! What do you need?


----------

